# Damn i hate when a scope loses zero



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so i went and made one stand tonight and called in a good lookin yote only to miss at 75 yards due to zero being lost


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What brand of scope do you have?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

A pain in the neck but it do happen. Happened to me last year.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Eeeaaasy there Man, I know its Real Aggravating But it Does happen to most of them at one time or another.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah well i think i am gonna break down and get a leupold or maybe mortgage the house for a ziess


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I just got the yote scope yesterday and it is a little diffrent sightin in with the O instead of cross hairs but im likin it, and maybe it will help me bust some more yotes this year cause it worked great on prairy dogs


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Have never had it happen to me. But know several folks that it has. Interested in the scope brand my self.


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

Leupold is the only scope I use, they are great on heavy recoil rifles also and the warrenty cant be beat. recoil is what kills cheap scopes


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I've had expensive scopes and cheap scopes. The expensive ones haven't lasted any longer or held zero any better than the cheap ones. It's just something that happens one time or another. What brand lost zero for you CO204yoter?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i would rather not say because of the cheep ness of it lol my other scope has never lost zero and is a barska


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its O.K. 204---The guys won't pick on ya too much---you can say Trashco on PT.lol.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I still have a few Tasco scopes mounted and they do fine for me. The last scope I had trouble with was a Bushnell. ANY scope can go bad, not just Tasco.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My acu-track tasco's on my 250 and 300 mag. were bought 30yrs. ago and have never let me down, have no idea of their quality now but would say judging my their prices that the quality is not as good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a tasco pro model that has been on a .357 Rem. Maximum for about twenty years with no problem.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

its not even a tasco its an NRA brand lol but it has a bdc reticle


----------



## Old Roy (Sep 18, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Leupold is the only scope I use, they are great on heavy recoil rifles also and the warrenty cant be beat. recoil is what kills cheap scopes


 x2 great scopes for the money


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a SSK hand cannon in 45/70 with a 2X Luepold scope for over 28 yrs. and it is doing fine.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

knapper said:


> I have a SSK hand cannon in 45/70 with a 2X Luepold scope for over 28 yrs. and it is doing fine.


SSK has been around that long?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Since 1977 if memory serves, so 33 years although JD was messing with handguns and ammo for quite a few years before that. He's a pretty interesting guy, I spoke for about a half hour with him one Saturday morning and he invited me if I found myself in his part of Ohio to stop by the plant to shoot with him. He was just putting the finishing touches on a machine gun for the military that shot his .300Whisper. He assured me that he would send them only one of the prototypes so that he could continue to play with the others. Unfortunately I have never made it to the plant, as every time I am in Ohio it is to visit family(we all know how demanding they can be). That was in 95' I believe. I tried to get him to autograph my .375JDJ barrel but he wouldn't do it, he said that it wouldn't be fair to all the others. I told him I wouldn't tell a soul untill he died and made me rich. I thought he was going to choke he laughed so hard. One piece of advice he gave me was that if you needed a scope to handle recoil go with Leupold(he made me guess the name) as he did a lot of testing for scope manufacturers.

Yep 77' I just googled it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

When Dad (tc4me) started up his Thompson Center resale business he asked me to learn about and handle the Contender side of things, which I had already begun to do in some of my own dealings. I spent a lot of time reading and learning about JD Jones and all of the work he had done to create some impressive ballistics from primarily handgun only style cartridges that had been developed from rifle cartridges. The energy he was able to get from these was absolutely incredible to me. I told dad I felt like he was the PO Ackley of handgunning (No disrespect to Col. Cooper) with everything he had done to advance hunting with the things.

How you like that 375 JDJ? the .444 Marlin is a family favorite and after I learned that JD used that as the base cartridge for his 375 design I vowed that I'd have one in an SSK barrel one day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like it it is more accurate than i can shoot it on a consistant basis. Don' get me wrong I shoot it fairly well but it is a handfull even with pachmayer grips. I had read about JD in several books and magazines and then one day at the range I was shooting my .357 Rem. Maximum and a guy came over to see what it was. We talked for a while and he said come shoot mine... You guessed it a .375 JDJ, needless to say that did it for me. Since then I have killed two elk(both cows) with it.

I did not know that your Dad had that type of business, does he still do it?(sell T/C's that is)


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

He does for sure. Got better for him when he got his FFL last November and can ship and receive all his own stuff. He loves the TC system, primarily encore, and it's what he's most comfortable dealing with. Does everything word of mouth, on local classified sites but probably does most of his buying and selling on gunbroker.com.

He made fun of me when I bought my first Encore Pro Hunter muzzleloader almost 4 years ago for what I spent on it, but after he saw what I did at the range with it and taking 3 deer that season all at 100+ yards he was sold. Bought his right after the season and started out buying and selling to add to his own collection. Since then he's had more calibers and barrels than I even knew TC made. He's had MGM barrels, Bergara, TC, Bullberry you name it, he's seen it and shot it. More recently he's taken interest and started partaking in the Mike Bellm accurizing and modifying of Encore barrels starting with trigger jobs. You can check out Mike's stuff at bellmtc.com. He is quite literally a genius.

That's way more than you wanted to hear probably, but I enjoy talking guns.









Does your SSK 375 have the muzzle break on it or is it a straight muzzle with a target crown? Seems like with a good break on it, at least with what he does nowadays the recoil has become much more mild.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It has the break on it, thank God and I still have my wrists intact no less. I also have the TSOB scope mount in SSK Krome. I'll have to check out Mikes work. There is a smith in Gilbert AZ(across town) named David VanHorn who has a few proprietary calibers and specializes in T/C stuff, his shop is a conglomeration that appears to be in complete disarray, but the man knows where every screw is. I think it's davidvanhorn.com or just googling him will get you there. I really like single shots. Does your Dad have a site? When you are talking guns I can read and read all day, as I too find them interesting. So feel free to ramble if you want.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Knapper, another friend and I just went to AK. on a moose hunting trip. After Knapper picked us up from the airport and we spent some time in Fairbanks we headed east. We found a place to camp for the night it happened to be a barrow pit for the highway, and a nice place to shoot. The next morning my friend and I thought it would be a good idea to make sure our scopes were not knocked off zero. So we checked em shooting a target at 180 yards both of our scopes were knocked off...His was about 1.5 foot high and the same to the right, mine was knocked off 6 inches high and 2 to the left. Both scopes were Leupold's VX 5's. I was surprised, even though I knew they were handled rough by the Airline ( Delta ). We watched em load it onto the conveyor...it was as if they tried to see how far they could through it, about 1/2 way up the belt or more. After we got there the case a good solid metel one was dented in several spots and now has a hard time closing.

The moral of the story.........even good scopes can be knocked off zero. Surprised me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love, Don't Expect Luggage To Arrive. A camera phone would have been nice about then. My wife flies almost every week and has more trouble with Delta than any other being on time and getting luggage there with the plane, but by far the worst thing is the rudeness of their staff. I think I might place a call to them, I doubt that it will do anything for you, but perhaps it will save the next guy a headache.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good idea....perhaps find a Delta complainers,whiners, site to log on to and let others know.

I really was shocked when we saw with our own eyes how they treated our guns.


----------

